#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-09-14
 * muffinx waves
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-09-15
<Ardonel> Good morning all.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2013-09-12
<mocknock> Ok so i have a question regarding the core system and where it stands when it comes to utilizing the General Processing of GPU? Is OpenCL being used in the Ubuntu Touch code or will the option be provided in SDK? Nexus 10, Galaxy S4 and Note 3 DOES support OpenCL and as it stands, there are more devices to come that are/will use it.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-09-08
<Ardonel> Good morning
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-09-15
 * tiwake pokes r3dd0g 
<r3dd0g> hey hey
<tiwake> whats up?
<r3dd0g> i need a vacation!
<tiwake> heh
<tiwake> r3dd0g: wanna meet up at a convention in dallas for a weekend vacation?
<r3dd0g> what weekend and convention?
<tiwake> october 21-23 is the convention
<r3dd0g> ill be in Austin
<tiwake> http://nightmarenights.net/
<tiwake> hehe
<r3dd0g> firefighter testing
<tiwake> full coverage insurance for me for a brand new 2016 ford fiesta ST is a bit over $1,000/month
<tiwake> I could pay for a whole new car every 2 years by not getting that
<r3dd0g> wtf
<r3dd0g> poor driving record?
<tiwake> no
<tiwake> lol
<r3dd0g> thats more than I pay for 3 cars, 2 motorcycles, AND an travel trailer
<tiwake> 29 years old, I think I have one wreck on record
<tiwake> which was like 5-6 years ago
<r3dd0g> with progressive?
<tiwake> yeah
<r3dd0g> their cunts
<r3dd0g> they're
<tiwake> mind you, thats covering everything
<tiwake> myself, the car, the other hypothetical car involved... etc.
<tiwake> but evidently the people who give out loans want all that
<tiwake> nop, screw it
<r3dd0g> 1,000/mo.... for a bugatti veyron maybe
<r3dd0g> you checked AllState?
<tiwake> that was at allstate
<tiwake> though they might have only checked prices on the company I already have insurance through, progressive
<r3dd0g> progressive tried to quote me a $4000/yr premium on my street bike... i told the ignorant shit head on the phone that I would pay for first installment and "lose" the bike, so I could get a payout for a new bike.
<r3dd0g> my street bike at the time was worth $3000
<r3dd0g> im insured with USAA and Geico, they make me happy
<tiwake> yeah
<r3dd0g> but progressive can eat a bag of balls
<r3dd0g> assorted flavors even
<tiwake> they are the cheapest with my old mustang, and I don't care about it so whatever
<tiwake> payed $850 for the thing... heh
<r3dd0g> that is literally the first time I have ever heard progressive and cheapest in the same conversation
<tiwake> heh
<tiwake> allstate in montana at the time did a bunch of shopping around, and they were the cheapest
<tiwake> and continued to be for several years... donno about this 2016 fiesta though
<tiwake> they might not be cheaper here in texas either
<tiwake> meh
<tiwake> I mostly want a manual-shift car 2008 or newer
<tiwake> ford of some sort
<tiwake> (because OpenXC)
<tiwake> hmm
<tiwake> I wonder how much a 2008-2009 mustang GT goes for
<r3dd0g> what day do fish hate the most?
<tiwake> erm
<tiwake> fryday?
<r3dd0g> ; )
<r3dd0g> my youngest son thought that was a riot
<tiwake> oh woah, $12k for a mustang GT
<tiwake> hmm
<tiwake> r3dd0g: so that means you don't want to go to nightmare nights? :P
<r3dd0g> oh I would, but im taking written and skills tests in Austin that weekend
<tiwake> aww
<tiwake> lol
<tiwake> I can't really afford to go anyway
<tiwake> with a car that likes to overheat
<tiwake> maybe this weekend I'll wire in a switch for the fan
<tiwake> see if that helps
<r3dd0g> thermostat not functioning properly?
<tiwake> I took it out
<tiwake> heh
<r3dd0g> o.O
 * tiwake pokes r3dd0g for the sake of saking
<r3dd0g> ill allow it
<tiwake> as long as you get in this channel you will :P
<r3dd0g> touche
<r3dd0g> what part of Texas are you in anyway?
<tiwake> lubbock
<r3dd0g> ahh
<tiwake> seems alright I guess
<r3dd0g> San Antonio, here
<r3dd0g> well just south of it
<r3dd0g> do the other peeps talk too?
<tiwake> Ardonel does every once in a long while, but only if somebody pokes him
<tiwake> at least thats what it seems like
<r3dd0g> ahh
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-09-18
<stephenm-work> Hi could anyone online tell me if this loco is active by chance?
<stephenm-work> Is there anyone on this chat that might be able to explain what this Loco does and how active it is please?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-09-11
<royal_screwup21> Howdy!
<thebwt> heyo!
<tiwake> thebwt: you killed it :(
